# Weight limits for a mei tai?



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

My ring sling is only good up to 35lbs and while I love my wrap, it's sometimes pretty hot. I'm looking at a Sachi Mei Tai, but I can't find the weight limit on her site. Anyone?

Thanks so much!


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

Most that I've seen have been 35lbs. If you have to carry a child heavier than that I'd use a woven wrap or a patapum. The Toddler Patapum hold up to 60lbs. HTH


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Yes, I would say that most mei tais official weight limit would be 35-40 pounds (though they may hold much more).

I believe Ergos and Patapums have been tested to 60 lbs. as the pp said.


----------



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks so much. I was pretty certain it was 35-40lbs.







My two yr old dd is already over 33lbs. Oh well. I'm not sure I like the look of a patapum....it seems very much like a backpack, you know? And boring fabric choices.....

Thanks Mamas!!


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

For your wrap, what type of fabric is it? I live in sweltering Florida and do not find my gauze wrap to be hot at all. Perhaps a gauze would be good.


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

I would e-mail the makers of the MT you are interested in and ask them. They may give a top limit but it may just be a CYA type thing.
I would say that it depends on what type of fabrics they use and how it is sewn. For example, I am positive a Sachi can hold over 40lbs. The fabrics are very strong and she secures the straps well. I believe there is a picture on her site of her carrying her older child (who looks heavier than that). And I wouldn't hesitate to carry a heavier kid in the Freehand either. The question is how well can YOU carry the heavier weight?

I am like 115 and have personally ridden in my MT on my dh's back (to test it's comfort and strength). When asked, I tell people that as long as it is not worn and the stitching looks good, it can carry whatever weight they can comfortably carry.
I would ask each maker what they think about theirs.


----------

